# Sony Masterworks- Worst Classical label Website Ever?



## jdcbr (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know why Sony Masterworks even bothers to maintain a website. They do not list new releases, re-issues or have a data base of their catalog. Now that they have absorbed RCA, they have a huge catalog of invaluable recordings, but good luck figuring out what's in print, what's been remastered, etc.
I have recently purchased some really fine remasters of operas recorded by RCA in the era 1950-70. I was just lucky that they were 44/96 remasters, as there was no way of knowing unless the retailer supplied the info (thanks MDT and Archiv), which is not always the case. 
For instance, the Mehta "Trovatore" and Levine "Otello" are both available in new remasters (as are the Reiner "Carmen" and Leinsdorf "Salome"- in spectacular sound), but their is no indication if the Domingo Verdi opera box, issued one month before the "Trovatore" and "Otello" contains these and/or other remasters, or just the same over-loaded versions that were first issued on CD 30 years ago.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a side remark, I think Brilliant Classics was definitely the worst for years, until recently - it just had a tiny fragment of the releases. But now they have improved the site, finally, which is good.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've also had a low opinion of Sony Masterworks. When they were Columbia Records, it was a different story.


----------

